# aol instant messanger reconnect and disconnect problem



## boss montoya (Oct 6, 2005)

hey there,

here is some backround info on my problem. I just got my computer restored to factory default settings and completely reformatted by HP. Ever since then my aol instant messangers keeps connecting and disconnecting. If I have an away message up it will disconnect then connect again and I wont have one up anymore

does anyone know how to fix this problem?

thanks in advance


----------

